

How big is your haystack - yread
https://www.grc.com/haystack.htm

======
Cherad
For those who are unaware, Steve Gibson has a long internet history. While I
don't have a strong opinion myself, there is further reading at:

<http://attrition.org/errata/charlatan/steve_gibson/>

To be honest, I quite enjoyed seeing grc.com again after so many years. It
brought back a lot of memories.

------
praptak
Yeah, another revolutionary method for strengthening passwords that relies on
the attacker behaving like the author wants him to behave (in this case: not
using search targeted for padding.) Padding with a constant char to huge
lengths? Gimme a break - this method only increases the search space by a
(number of chars) * (max pad length) factor.

------
mathattack
Is it paranoia to think that crackers could use a site like this to build
password dictionaries? (Note: I'm not implying that's what's happening here)

~~~
vetler
No, not at all. No way I'm typing my passwords on some random web page.

